# Deron Williams is now a Mav



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

http://www.si.com/nba/2015/07/14/dallas-mavericks-sign-deron-williams?xid=si_social


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I mean, hard to argue with the pickup for $5 million a year. I'm hoping he doesn't have too much of a resurgence though, because I want that pick to be in the lottery.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That's cute.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621324533560012802


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621324533560012802


That really is pretty amazing!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Crafty move for the Mavs and the Nets needed to move on.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I wonder if Dallas will make a run at Ty Lawson as well, if he's released from Dever as rumored.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The thing about Deron is that at 5M he's being paid at backup level. If you can upgrade, then why not. Or potentially include him in a deal for another PG such as Lawson. I'd suspect Houston could outbid Dallas for any PG, plus Dallas must be wary of giving up any young assets or picks given their current lackluster roster.


----------

